
FBI arrests Chinese-linked GE employee for steganographic theft of secrets - dosy
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/GE-engineer-tied-to-China-charged-with-theft-of-company-secrets
======
dosy
Interestingly, the person used steganography to exfiltrate the secrets in
landscape pictures.

